# My Plants



## Dewayne (Jun 19, 2007)

heya, it's been a little over a month since i've seen my plants, since you've seen my plants, since i was able to care for them! lol.

When i got back from mississippi, that was the first thing on my mind "did they survive the hot georgia sun with not much rain". buuut it turns out they were a bit malnurished, some had dead leaves, not looking their best, but were alive and thank god for the bit of rain that we got.

I started off by adding some NPK 9 month time release for some food for them and i watered them with a plant feed water mixture today. Soon they'll be back up on top, dark green and looking good. So i hope anyways. =) i'll add pictures one by one on here!

here's one i can identify as female! look like one to you? 




The pistils on the female plant! 




A few plants, notice the light color and dying leaves. The red balls on the dirt are the NPK i spread down.




2 other bad off plants lol.




another plant! 




once again another plant! more to come lol.




and another plant!








and last plant! 




Well that's it for the pictures, they're not looking their best but they lived the month with no care on natural supply! lol, i'm thankful they did.L eaving was horrible lol..i thought about my plants often and if they'd survive. And Since the plants went for so long without propper care i made up for it some, and will continue to do so.

I laid out some NPK that's time released, (say it lasts 9 months...but it's feed anyways)

Used water mixture feed today.

we have rain coming in tomorow (woot, so they get fed tomorow from the NPK and rain).

so hopefully they willl be set in a few days! =)


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 19, 2007)

Everything looks nice. Good luck with the ladies!


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 19, 2007)

Clones that i did today from my female plant!


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks BombBudPuffa, they'll look a lot better once they get this food in them lol =)


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, i walked out to my plants today and the NPK feed is really helping, they're broadening out again, showing off their leaves and turning darker green =) I'll post more pictures in a few days


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, today i went out there, i have 5 confirmed females and i pulled a male. I have 6 plants left to find the sex.  I hope there's at least 3 more females =) lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 22, 2007)

yep that would be a male forsure! hope the rest are females. let us know


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 22, 2007)

hey bro just wanted to say that the plants look great sux u had one male hope the others are all female good luck peace


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks guys, i hope you "hopes" make them females! lol =)


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 22, 2007)

yeah good luck on rest of them being females mate but yer plants lookn good


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 22, 2007)

hey dewayne, your plants look like 2 of mine, the yellowing could be low soil PH, thats what ive been told it could be. test the ph, but dont get 1 from B&Q (if your in the uk) they dont work, well i cant read them anyways  good looking plants tho, hope you get them soted soon. peace.


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the advice but umm i put down some NPK time release feed on it and the yellowing is gone pretty much....i figured it was just prolly MG defficiency  but thanks


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 23, 2007)

Tis funny, i had a plant that hasn't odne anything really since i left. (left for a month) It is 8 inches...i was out there the other day at my plants and i thought "well it's so small why not take all the branches and leaves off the plant except about 4 inches from the top just to see if it'll focus more energy on helping the plant*, i was checking for more females and males today, ..one male so far and now i have 7 confirmed females. i look at that little plant for the hell of it to see if it's male or female, and i don't have to find the hairs, there was tiny buds on it 

Even though it's the smallest little most immature plant, it was the first to bud and it still makes me happy to see the first bud haha! see ya









Just another female i found today, the npk really broadened them out and put some color back in them!




~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jun 25, 2007)

play some tunes for the ladies!They love the attention!looks like theyre pulling out of it!ROCK ON!!!


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 26, 2007)

I play and smoke with them allll the time! =) haha. thanks bro.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 26, 2007)

Good to see the girls doing better.


----------



## Buju (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice, Dewayne!

I don't think you need my camera. They look pretty green to me!  

Peace!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice Nice.. Looken good!!


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks guys  after this rain that's headed this way, should be for four days or so i'll get some more pics =)

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------

